# Shimano vs KMC chains



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

I just made the mistake of having a Sram 1070 chain put on my bike that has Force components.
My last chain was a KMC-XL10SL, which I installed myself.
I had my LBS put on this chain, and I went with the Sram.
They don't sell KMC, just Sram and Shimano.
I'm not happy with it, and my LBS told me to try it, and if I didn't like it, they'd take it back & give me something else.
My shifts aren't nearly as quick & crisp as with the KMC. Hesitation, excessive noise etc. Before it was flawless, until the KMC became worn.

I need a replacement quick, I'm going away for vacation with the bike this weekend.

Does KMC make Shimano chains? (I believe that I have read this on RBR).

Will I be better off with an Ultegra 6700 chain?

Thanks


----------



## Nasty73Z (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes they do and yes you will.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

IMO, your shifting issues are more likely due to the RD not being optimally adjusted or cable issues rather than due to the chain.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Not that it matters , but I've had better perf with SRAM chains v KMC and Shimano. SRAM last longer Ike as well. I do a fair bit of high intesity work most rides as well as race each week. Ie lots of shifting and power. The SRAMs seem to be smoother but how dif can a chain be...


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Just bought KMC-XL10SL (gold) from Amazon.com. It was delivered less then 24 hours after I placed the order. Amazon.com: KMC X10SL 10 Speed 116 Links Chain (Gold): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

looigi said:


> IMO, your shifting issues are more likely due to the RD not being optimally adjusted or cable issues rather than due to the chain.


I agree with Looigi, I've run SRAM chains on a SRAM drivetrain without any problems. I would look into adjusting derailleurs and cable tensions before switching out the chain.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

I experienced two cracked plates with a Shimano Ultegra chain before hitting 1,000 miles. Replaced it with a KMC XL10SL and it's just as quiet, shifts just as nice and is lasting a heck of a lot longer.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

just replaced an Ultegra 6600 chain with a KMC.

switched to Chain-L lube at the same time.

shifting is noticeably smoother.

draw whatever conclusions you may care to...


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

I have used Ultegra and KMC-XL10SL. Didn't notice any difference in shifting or life expectancy. Can not comment on SRAM.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

looigi said:


> IMO, your shifting issues are more likely due to the RD not being optimally adjusted or cable issues rather than due to the chain.


The RD is fine.
Same cassettes, new chain, new crank.
All of a sudden, clunky, loud shifting, and the chain hesitates on the smaller rear cogs.
I even had two drops to the inside on the front within 15 miles.
Not one drop with 2500+ with the KMC.
Same FD, replacement Force crank.
Lower limit screw is set correctly.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Currently running a sram 1070 chain and I too swear excessive noise as compared to the quiet, smooth ultegra chain I replaced.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

In my experience differences between chains are very subtle, so subtle that while some notice them and may actually have preferences and dislikes, the average enthusiast cyclist does not and chains are just a commodity.

If you have a large difference in shifting performance with a Sram chain so much so that you are actually unhappy with the performance (as opposed to minor irritation), I would really say something else is going on. I've just never seen or heard any differences that are truely functional in nature between chain brands. My current Sram chain is as good or better than any other chain I've ever used.

But your experience may be different, but I'm surprised that a chain of reputable brand would make a significant difference.

If it's a


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

KMC-XL10SL is a great chain and I use it as often as I can. Although, I currently am using a SRAM chain and have no complaints. Its smooth, quiet, and shifts nicely.

You said you changed the crank. Did you change the tooth count on the front rings? Maybe that messed with your shifting.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Before it was flawless, until the KMC became worn. ...
> 
> Same cassettes, new chain, new crank._


Is the old cassette worn? New chains and old cassettes don't always play nicely together. I once put a new chain on a MTB with an old cassette and it was a horror show. 

My limited experience is that SRAM 1070s are marginally noisier and less smooth than the KMC 10SLs, but proper cleaning and lubing does wonders.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

You said you changed the crank. Did you change the tooth count on the front rings? Maybe that messed with your shifting.[/QUOTE said:


> No, it was a warranty issue.
> Same specs.
> One casette has ~7000 miles on it.
> One has ~1000 and shows no wear.
> ...


----------



## j.carney.tx (Jun 15, 2011)

Does your new chain have a specific direction? I know some chains have different sized inner/outer plates. You said the bike shop put it on; you sure they put it on correctly? Doesn't hurt to verify.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Shimano/KMC all the way. 

I run Shimano on my Rival drivetrain. And absolutely Shimano on the MTB... I've had SRAM 9spd chains break on my massive (read: low) torque while riding the trails.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> _I run Shimano on my Rival drivetrain. And absolutely Shimano on the MTB... I've had SRAM 9spd chains break on my massive (read: low) torque while riding the trails. _


The only chain I ever broke was a Dura-Ace on my MTB - a shame as it was also the quietest chain I've ever had. And Shimano had a run of faulty Ultegra chain links which cracked. Plus, they still don't use masterlinks. :nonod: However, research suggests SRAM chains wear out quicker than other brands.

In other words, go KMC or Wipperman!


----------



## rijndael (Jun 8, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> And Shimano had a run of faulty Ultegra chain links which cracked. Plus, they still don't use masterlinks. :nonod:


Use a KMC link on the Shimano chain, it works well.

http://cdn.cannondale.com/Manuals/2007_10_speed_kmc_chain_link_technote_en.pdf


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

rijndael said:


> Use a KMC link on the Shimano chain, it works well.


This is what the builder did on my wife's bike. Does great. I use WIpperman, but that's pretty much a choose 'em. Reusability against price.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Use a KMC link on the Shimano chain, it works well._


True, but buying KMC chains means I get the masterlink free (and a KMC chain).


----------



## kaliayev (Dec 25, 2008)

In having used all three my preferences are for KMC, Shimano, and then SRAM in that order.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Absolutely love the KMC chains. They are strong smooth and quite, I also like the color options it makes it fun. I have the gold X10SL-TI on my road bike pushing 2000 miles and still running strong. My little brother runs one of their half link chains on his BMX bike and has nothing but good things to say about it.

-Zane


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

My quess is the rear casette. 7000 miles and everythig else new? And I'd guess the 100m version is the climbing set? A lot more wear there than the miles indicate.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Absolutely love the KMC chains. They are strong smooth and quite, I also like the color options it makes it fun. I have the gold X10SL-TI on my road bike pushing 2000 miles and still running strong. My little brother runs one of their half link chains on his BMX bike and has nothing but good things to say about it.
> 
> -Zane


Mine has 2200 miles on it and 1/16th of an inch elongation over a foot length. Got a little better wear with Campy chains although I like the quick link. 

When my new cassette arrives will be installing a new Gold X10SL. I hope I don't need a new big ring.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I have noticed shifting issues between SRAM and KMC/Shimano. The KMC and Shimano act about the same. The SRAM however, took some tuning to get right. The quietest for my set up was the SRAM, but also the poorest shifting. 

I'd ask them for an XTR 10 speed chain. I found it works as good as the KMC, but quieter. Remember,the XTR is a DIRECTIONAL chain. So, make sure it gets put on right.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

I just swapped the SRAM 1071 for a SHimano 6701.
Instant crisp, fast, accurate shifting.

The SRAM sounded awful, like metal grinding on metal (which apparently was the case).
The 6701 is very quiet, very smooth and accurate.

I love SRAM Double-Tap, the firm shift action & their brakes.
But their chains are awful.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

GDTRFB said:


> I love SRAM Double-Tap, the firm shift action & their brakes.
> But their chains are awful.


I agree. I use Ultegra and DA chains with my Sram Red. Much qieter and smoother shifting.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

GDTRFB said:


> I just swapped the SRAM 1071 for a SHimano 6701.
> Instant crisp, fast, accurate shifting.
> 
> The SRAM sounded awful, like metal grinding on metal (which apparently was the case).
> ...


Wow. Very interesting and different than my similar experience with Sram and Shimano....

I have a new (about 1,500 - 2,000 miles) Sram Red drive train (Crank, cassette, RD). When it was new I deliberately bought a Sram 1091 chain and also a Shimano 7901 chain - because I'd read a lot of experiences like yours regarding the Sram chains vs. Shimano. Just out of curiouslty, my plan was to alternate the chains a couple of times within the first 2,000 miles (reasonable control over "newness") and see if I could tell any difference in noise or performance. Then, unless there was a large difference, I'd just keep rotating once per season until they wore out, so there was really no excess cost for the little experiment.

I ran the Sram chain first w/ factory lube. Didn't notice any exceptional noise that actually bothered me, although it was a little noisier than my other bike (Ultegra 6500 w/ Sram 991 and / or 971 chain ... I'm pretty much a Sram chain guy for some reason). Ran it ~500-600 miles

Switched to the Dura Ace chain w/ factory lube: If pressed, I'd have to say it sounded a little noiser, but if so, it really wasn't much different than the 1091- which kind of surprised me. Ran it ~500-600 miles

Thoroughly cleaned and thoroughly re-lubed Sram w/ Chain L. Now here is where I heard a difference. This now seemed noticably quieter. I've run it for about 500 miles and I still think it's quieter and smoother than both the Dura Ace and Sram 1091 w/ factory lube. SInce I ride my other Ultegra bike (commuter) regularly, I do have that as kind of a benchmark for noise, fwiw .... both original chains were "a little noisier" compared to it and the re-lubed 1091 is actually very much closer in quietness.

I'll switch back to the Dura Ace chain in a week or so, cleaned lubed w/ Chain L.

I guess my bottom line is that I've been surprisingly pleased with the Rodney Dangerfield of 10 speed chains, Sram. I think that they intended to improve it going from the 1090 to the 1091 and maybe that's what I've seen. But, I didn't see any difference w/ Dura Ace, which I was also satisfied with. Before I get many more miles on these things, I might buy a KMC chain and clean and lube it with Chain-L to see if it's any better, but since I'm pretty happy with both the Sram and Dura Ace, there's really not much point. Next chain I will probably just buy whichever is a little cheaper, or available locally the day I decide I need a new chain 

PS: now, like others, I've found that the shifting of the Sram group is so much louder than the Shimano. It really bangs w/ the rear shifting (front shifting, not so much; mine works perfectly and is pretty quiet). I love the doubletap and the ergonomics of Sram really work for me, but that cassette is darn loud (I have the hollow one, yea, I know... maybe I'll get a different one). The noise really doesn't bother me as it's kind of a sturdy industrial sound. It bothers me a little when I'm riding in a group and it bangs on some of the rear shifts, but nobody else comments on it.... I think most cyclists just don't notice or care about this stuff.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Just don't buy Luis Leon Sanchez's chain...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Oasisbill said:


> Just don't buy Luis Leon Sanchez's chain...


His components were Shimano which suggests that's what his chain was. (Start of the '12 Olympic TT)

More likely a bad job joining the chain than the chain itself.


----------

